# My Rafiel Wierd Problem



## Ghosty (Aug 4, 2008)

My Rafiel,

Whenever I see him he has a huuuuuge belly and Idk what its from. Maybe a she? Idk please give me some anwsers. Ill take a pic of him/her later.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats just the way raphael catfish are. Unless its really fat them it could be sick.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Blue Cray. Raphael are ferocious eaters. It's probably huge from overeating. Is it actively swimming around and showing normal behaviour? There's a small possibility that it's bloat. A pic would help out a lot!


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 4, 2008)

Alright, im going to get a pic tonight hes hiding atm, but yea hes fat as hell.


----------

